# Smith river permit trade?



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

I'd be willing to trade you a labyrinth or cataract permit.


----------



## Jamesdking (Mar 14, 2016)

*I tried too*

Those are the weeks I requested off and put permits in for. Monday through Friday seemed like a safe bet. Sad first post... Tight lines my friend.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Have you guys checked to see if you can actually trade permits with out going thru the permit authorities? I do not know just asking ?


----------



## GreenTongue (May 21, 2009)

Trading is not allowed, your only option is to keep calling in and hoping there is a cancelation for that specific time you are looking for.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Yeah, trade, not so much. You should EASILY be able to get an early April Smith cancellation. Just keep calling. I know we put on the 10th last year and we called 2 days before and got a second permit (and there were still 3 left). Trading an early season, cold weather Smith trip, for a "prime" season mid June is indeed a long shot!!! Good luck to all.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 3, 2005)

Just called and canceled my permit for 11 April the lady there in the office said that if somebody was interested in it it's nontransferable but you could call today ASAP and pick it up there's also a lunch date available for the 14th of April 
Cheers!


----------



## Bryan (Feb 3, 2005)

Turns out her man is nontransferable, but I just canceled and the lady in the river office said that if you call you could pick it up


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

There three April permits available this morning.


----------

